# Heat for my coop



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

what can I use to heat my coop I seem to loose a couple birds every winter due to cold any suggestions


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I use an oil filled electric heater. I keep it on low unless it's really bitter out and then adjust higher accordingly.
I believe Jay3 uses one too and she is also in Ma..


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I use an oil based radiator heater and 2 heat lamps. neither i keep in the pens but in the main walkway. it heats up all 3 of my pens. each pen is 4x10.


----------



## Birdsonawing (May 24, 2009)

I have a open coop(lots of air flow) should I close it up more in the winter


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you cover the open area with clear plastic?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The cold itself usually doesn't bother them as long as they have a dry shelter where they can get out of the wind and, of course, you give them fresh water every day along with plenty of good food. Of course youngsters in the nest may be a different story and need some additional heat.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Birdsonawing said:


> I have a open coop(lots of air flow) should I close it up more in the winter


Heat would not help much if your loft/coop is open much to the air. Yes you should prep it for winter. Plastic And leave some air exchange. Then you may not have to use any heat at all. But might think of the water. either change it out 2 times dailyt. Or get heaters for the water as long as the birds have good shelter water and feed they surive well. far as winter breeding That depends on how low your temps get. Might just wait until end of feburary to put the birds together.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use the oil filled radiator heater also. It's easy to keep a pretty steady temp with it, and their are supposed to be pretty safe. I do close it up more for the winter months. I adjust the windows so they still get air circulation, but not nearly as much as in the cold months, and I also run a fan for a couple of hours a day when I get home, to blow out air, and it does change the air very quickly. If you don't heat, then you should close it up a bit more during the cold months. It gets pretty cold around here.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If the pigeons stay DRY,and there is no snow/rain getting in the loft,the birds need NO HEAT.....If you are breeding early,you need a water heater..That`s it...Let me know WHO is putting a heater outside to keep the wild pigeons,and any other birds warm....I have had my pigeons since 1983/84...I have never had electric in my lofts...So you know I`m telling it like it is....I have STRONG pigeons....They are hard to kill...I had many live to over 14 yrs old.....The oldest birds were 17 & 18 when they died..The 18 yr old was had by a hawk...He could still fly well,even at 18 yrs old....I don`t medicate my stock birds...They are either healthy all their lives,or else !!! Alamo
PS:They have 10,000 feathers to keep them warm !!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know most don't heat their lofts, but if it is very open, then I think it should be more closed up in the colder months in New England. Those winds blow cold and strong. Maybe closing it up a bit more is all you need.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I use corn to make them fat for the winter. It was 4 degrees this week, now it jumped way up today. But it should return to close or below zero soon here.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't use a heater in my lofts either. I cover the flight cages with plastic to keep the wind out, leaving just enough open for ventilation. Everybody gets wormed late fall (worm infestation can weaken a bird). Water stays out in the flight cage (changed twice a day at feeding), to keep the inside loft dry.
If your loosing birds in the cold weather, I would say they are in a weakened state for some reason (worms, coccidia, etc). Healthy birds with dry shelter/loft, fresh water and good feed should be fine in the cold weather.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdsonawing said:


> *what can I use to heat my coop* *I seem to loose a couple birds every winter due to cold any suggestions*


Well now, he did say the above and so he feels the need to give heat to his birds. He didn't ask whether heat is necessary.He asked for heating suggestions.
We have all seen our birds huddled in the cold and I know they do like the warmth. Mine, fight each other over sitting on the heater and they are in an insulated room with lights. Not to mention that I'm talking about Oregon and not a colder state!
There was a member here from Michigan that had a couple of her birds freeze solid when it was extremely cold and she had a loft that was winterized.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Well now, he did say the above and so he feels the need to give heat to his birds. He didn't ask whether heat is necessary.He asked for heating suggestions.
> We have all seen our birds huddled in the cold and I know they do like the warmth. Mine, fight each other over sitting on the heater and they are in an insulated room with lights. Not to mention that I'm talking about Oregon and not a colder state!
> There was a member here from Michigan that had a couple of her birds freeze solid when it was extremely cold and she had a loft that was winterized.


Fine Charis. 
So to answer his question.....ONLY. Oil filled heater


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

what was the temperature when the birds frooze solid charis.i have neve heard of this


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Fine Charis.
> So to answer his question.....ONLY. Oil filled heater


And lets just ignore the real reason why birds that can 'normally' withstand cold temperatures are dying when it gets cold.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

once you provide heat in the loft. any air coming in will be a draft(colder than the air inside the loft). not sure that its such a great idea.a heat pad area might be better.i wonder what the people in alaska do with there pigeon coops. anyone on here from alaska?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm the one that's huddled in the corner when I go out to feed and clean, LOL My birds are fine. It was 26 degrees this morning when I went out to feed and water. As soon as I filled the water dishes, everybody jumped in.......to take a bath


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I live in PA and my loft is 4 x 4 x 4 with one screened in side which I cover with plexiglas. This side has a southern exposure allowing maximum sunshine which helps significantly to warm the loft during the day and kills bacteria on the floor. The does freeze overnight but I change it out everyday. The birds do fine. Most importantly like their wild bretheren, they must have protection from the elments in the winter, but heat is not necessarry here.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you have RACING PIGEONS....You keep them DRY...Feed 60% Corn,and 40% Barley if NOT BREEDING early....If your breeding early,NO Barley,but add the regular feed mixture of peas etc..Racing pigeons don`t need heat...They need the owner to use his/her head in the way they feed etc...If you have FANCY PIGEONS,give them heat....They probally will be better off if you did...They don`t have to race 500/600 miles etc...But racing pigeons need to be kept as NATURAL as possible to build a STRONG FAMILY of racers and breeders....Alamo


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

fancy pigeons don`t need heat , and can also be kept as natural as possible to build a STRONG FAMILY , and can be put on a 50/50 barley mix through the winter months ,and will do just fine .


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Alamo said:


> If you have RACING PIGEONS....You keep them DRY...Feed 60% Corn,and 40% Barley if NOT BREEDING early....If your breeding early,NO Barley,but add the regular feed mixture of peas etc..Racing pigeons don`t need heat...They need the owner to use his/her head in the way they feed etc...If you have FANCY PIGEONS,give them heat....They probally will be better off if you did...They don`t have to race 500/600 miles etc...But racing pigeons need to be kept as NATURAL as possible to build a STRONG FAMILY of racers and breeders....Alamo


Fancy pigeons do not need heat either. And fancy pigeons need to be bred right to build a good family of birds. Far as heat When a loft is built it should have been put in mind when building The weather in your area. Water is the key in winter Some areas are so cold they need heaters for the water. Far as breeding where the weather is very cold you pair in feb. march. you do nt pair in the early months Unless you have HEAT. which is not a must but people do as they do. BUT LOfts catch on FIRE. several people who heated there lofts and had very good birds has lost there birds to fire. Nobody keeps there birds natural As that would be kept as the wild birds. little shelter poor feed ect. Some race lofts are better then some peoples home. Its how you keep and protect your birds. If i lived in say Alsaka Sure i would figure some kind of heating out. But the heat would only be kept to just above freeze temp. As that would be all that was needed. Winter brings More desease So health is a key must in winter. winter breeding brings more stress on hens laying So calcium is needed Feed right breed right and insure WATER is made avalible.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> once you provide heat in the loft. any air coming in will be a draft(colder than the air inside the loft). not sure that its such a great idea.a heat pad area might be better.i wonder what the people in alaska do with there pigeon coops. anyone on here from alaska?


This is how I see it, heat can do more harm than good in my opinion due to temperature change by having one area warmer than another. Also, I have a friend who put an oil filled radiator type heater in his loft, and a bird got stuck in between the grooves and fried to death. Anyway, the cold seems to do some good for my birds. There cere gets extra white and their feet get extra pink/purple/red. It gets pretty cold here in MN.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he did say that his loft was open. It would need to be more closed up in the colder months in New England. Cold winds blowing in would be harmful. And if someone had a loft fire, it was probably from using a heat lamp. Barns have burned down with those. With the oiled filled radiator heaters, there isn't temperature change. Mine is pretty centrally located, and the loft temp. is fairly consistent. And I don't have problems with drafts. My birds don't sit where the air is coming in. If a bird got caught in between the grooves, then I don't know how that happened, as I don't see anywhere that that could happen in looking at my heater. There isn't anywhere a bird could get stuck. I like it warmer than freezing so I can spend time with the birds. It isn't torture to go out and clean, and the water doesn't freeze. I think it's an individual decision whether you heat or not. But the birds do like it warmer than freezing................and so do I.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a mostly open coop (in northern california) with a hutch inside, and their cubbies have 
http://www.reptilebasics.com/rbi-radiant-heat-panels
which i've attached to a thermostat to start providing heat at 50 degrees, its slow/not super hot heat but I didnt want anyone getting hurt or starting any fires. so it turns on early and then may stay on all night to keep the temp as close to that as it can. Ive checked the hutch when its really cold outside and its always about 50 near the thermometer which is near the panel but closer to the 'open' side of the hutch- so guessing the cubby itself is atleast 40.. and its safe for them to touch and get close if they want to snuggle.

Currently the inside hutch is covered with blankets and then a tarp when its snowing or really cold at nights to help keep the heat in

I have the panels permanently installed in the hutch and don't have to worry if they get wet etc. A little pricey up front but I don't have to worry about it after- they do have an "on" light which is easily visible though!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gingerpoo said:


> I have a mostly open coop (in northern california) with a hutch inside, and their cubbies have
> http://www.reptilebasics.com/rbi-radiant-heat-panels
> which i've attached to a thermostat to start providing heat at 50 degrees, its slow/not super hot heat but I didnt want anyone getting hurt or starting any fires. so it turns on early and then may stay on all night to keep the temp as close to that as it can. Ive checked the hutch when its really cold outside and its always about 50 near the thermometer which is near the panel but closer to the 'open' side of the hutch- so guessing the cubby itself is atleast 40.. and its safe for them to touch and get close if they want to snuggle.
> 
> ...




Those would be nice if you just have a few birds. Like a small hutch maybe.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Winter time in NORTHERN states = No germs...It`s the best time of the year,because germs are stagnent...All WE have to do is give enough good feed,and fresh water...In southern states,or where ever there is rain,dampness etc in the winter months,the germs are out looking to invade a warm body...You have to keep your lofts dry,and free of as much dampness as possible....Cocci love a damp wet loft....Alamo


----------

